# 62 cm corsa extra $700 at sellwood



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

For the tall ones. Looks in good shape. 7/11 colour scheme. Available june 26 though but you may get first dibs if you contact them. They are in Portland.

http://www.sellwoodcycle.com/consignment.htm

Usual disclaimers.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*That didn't take long....*

Just heard back from Erik at Sellwood and the bike is already tentatively sold. 

So fess up....who got it?!


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

looks like someone got a sweet deal...unfortunately wasn't me.


----------

